# S3 Fan control APY to BAM conversation



## Dominess (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi guys, I've got an Audi S3 8L, the car originally came with APY engine. Then previous owner put BAM engine in it and I'm now changing the ECU from APY to BAM (wideband conversion) but I'm having problems with my fans not kicking in, they only run with the A/C on. The APY FCM has different amount of pins then BAM FCM and I can't figure out how to connect it, which one to use and how to wire it up to make them run, been searching on forums and found out that some people have deleted pin 61 in ECU to make it work somehow but I have my EGT on pin 61, have any of you guys had this problem and worked it out how to connect it to get them working normally? Any help appreciated, Thanks


----------

